# EOS Utility and osX 10.8 Mountain Lion



## heyandy (Jul 27, 2012)

The roaring apps.com app compatibility chart shows that EOS Utility v2.11.1 does not work on Mountain Lion (http://roaringapps.com/apps:table/link_to/developer:canon-u-s-a). Has anyone verified this? I'm not anxious to test this out on my system given the difficulty of downgrading the mac OS -- as well as having no idea how long Canon might take to provide a working update. I'm okay waiting it out, but if there is a compatibility issue, I'm surprised it's not getting more publicity just to keep users informed. This could be a big deal for some.


----------



## SirPhil (Jul 27, 2012)

Works fine for me! Updated my OS the other day and haven't had any problems with EOS Utility.


----------



## wopbv4 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for bringing this up. 

I had to wait for several months before it worked on Lion, so I am (was) reluctant to upgrade to Mountain Lion.


----------



## heyandy (Jul 27, 2012)

Sir Phil - that's great. Can you confirm the version you are running? It looks like some older versions might work while the newer ones don't. I'm trying to use the EOS Utility that shipped with the 5d mkIII or later (2.11.x).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 27, 2012)

heyandy said:


> It looks like some older versions might work while the newer ones don't.



That was definitely true when 10.7 Lion launched - rolling back EOS Utility to an old version worked, but of course the newer cameras were not supported.

I'm often curious - for what functionality do people use EOS Utility? I didn't even bother to test it when I started running 10.8 a couple of months ago, since I haven't needed EOS Utility since I stopped shooting JPG (when I used it to load lens profiles for PIC).


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jul 27, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> heyandy said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like some older versions might work while the newer ones don't.
> ...



I use it all the time for tethered shooting. Of course, I have it set to open the pictures in ACR rather than DPP.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 27, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> heyandy said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like some older versions might work while the newer ones don't.
> ...



I use DPP now for the time being as it has been shown to produce better sharper images with my 5d3 compared to the lastest ACR. Once ACR updates and catches up, then i'll use that from that point onwards as it's more intuitive and seamless.


----------



## Abraxx (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi


I installed MacOS 10.8 today
DPP seems to work
EOS Utility does NOT work, (Version 2.11.4), it crashes as soon as you connect a cam to the Mac!

So beware!

rgds


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 27, 2012)

I use the EOS utility for tethered shooting. 
I have a light table with a 10 ft USB cable going to my PC. All my images are focused remotely, and I set the exposure by looking at the live histogram as well as the screen. Then I release the shutter and the image receives my custom file name and goes straight to the selected folder of my PC. Since I see it before hand, I can set depth of field and view of my products and capture them the way I want pretty accurately. Its a huge time saver.
I can also sync my camera clock to my pc clock, which is synched to a time server, and is usually accurate to a second or two.


----------



## heyandy (Jul 27, 2012)

I almost always shoot tethered. Most often, I use LR's native tethering as I rely on the "Same as previous" develop settings option to carry all settings from one shot to the next (especially the crop which you can't save in a develop preset). When remote camera control and/or live view is useful - or when using a 5d mkIII which isn't supported by LR tethering yet - I will go to EOS utility and auto-import. 

Thanks for the definitive report Abraxx. I hope the update comes soon.


----------



## Jotho (Jul 27, 2012)

There was another similar post, so I will just copy and paste my reply from that:

'I don't know your problem as I don't run Apple any longer. One reason for your problem could be that Canon refused to pay 30% or their revenue to Apple so Apple decided to cancel support for any canon software. This thinking is what almost killed IBM about 20 years ago. Apple wants to sell their tools and softwares instead of supporting others, and so far they have been successful. We'll see if they last.' 

Things like this are rarely tech issues but commercial, I've been in the IT business 17 years and have encountered a few. It's always about money and Apple have proven to be a very aggressive predator the last few years. Anyone tried to download Firefox to an ipad?


----------



## heyandy (Jul 27, 2012)

Jotho,

Apple's app store policies are definitely not a factor here. EOS Utility is freely available to owners of Canon cameras - not sold at all, let alone through the app store.

And to be clear, I don't think it's at all unreasonable to find that some software is incompatible with the new operating system - especially software that does the kind of communication that EOS Utility does. It is even understandable for a company like Canon to wait until the shipping version of the OS is available before finalizing any updates. (though there are many who would argue against both of these points).

I'm just trying to do due diligence and make sure I'm aware of any potential issues before I upgrade.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 27, 2012)

Jotho said:


> 'I don't know your problem as I don't run Apple any longer. One reason for your problem could be that Canon refused to pay 30% or their revenue to Apple so Apple decided to cancel support for any canon software. This thinking is what almost killed IBM about 20 years ago. Apple wants to sell their tools and softwares instead of supporting others, and so far they have been successful. We'll see if they last.'
> 
> Things like this are rarely tech issues but commercial, *I've been in the IT business 17 years* and have encountered a few. It's always about money and Apple have proven to be a very aggressive predator the last few years. Anyone tried to download Firefox to an ipad?



Perhaps then, with your vast amount of IT experience, you can explain to us how a piece of _Canon_ software, written and distributed by Canon, that is incompatible with the current MacOS is somehow Apple's fault. I've had an AppleSeed version of 10.8 for 2+ months, no doubt Canon has had it longer. When 10.7 came out, the then-current EOS Utility was incompatible, and it was months before Canon updated it (or even had a 10.7 option on the Choose Your OS drop down menu. Maybe Canon put one there, but Apple hacked their website and removed it? 

Please, explain how this is Apple's fault...


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have a few apps that are waiting on an update. Canon has a decent site which lists all updated and forthcoming resolutions.

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/standard_display/mac-osx


----------



## Jotho (Jul 27, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Jotho said:
> 
> 
> > 'I don't know your problem as I don't run Apple any longer. One reason for your problem could be that Canon refused to pay 30% or their revenue to Apple so Apple decided to cancel support for any canon software. This thinking is what almost killed IBM about 20 years ago. Apple wants to sell their tools and softwares instead of supporting others, and so far they have been successful. We'll see if they last.'
> ...



Neuro, without a doubt you are superior to me when it comes to technical issues, especially around photography. I don't claim to know know in detail why this wouldn't work. But you give a clue in your statement yourself and that is when you write that Canon would have had access to Apple software months before it was launched. Canon wouldn't lack time to get it to work, normally that would be up to the O/S vendor to provide support for the specific software, in this case Apple maybe didn't which wouldn't be the first time. Normally they do this because they want to sell their own software instead. Apple scrapped support for Adobe Flash as they wanted to win this market with their own solution, they don't support Firefox for ipad other than in a crippled version as they have the inferior Safari software etc etc. Without trying to be presumptuous, I don't know your insight into software development in relation to business strategies, but this is not unusual and some companies are worse than others

I do apologize that I don't have vast experience of Canon software as I am fairly new to photography (at least in more enthusiastic terms). But tricks in IT I do have seen enough of. Maybe this one is due to laziness/incompetence within the Canon software development department, maybe not.

Please let me add that I do enjoy reading your posts here and learn a lot from them. I send this response with utmost respect for you and your knowledge.


----------



## Jotho (Jul 27, 2012)

heyandy said:


> Jotho,
> 
> Apple's app store policies are definitely not a factor here. EOS Utility is freely available to owners of Canon cameras - not sold at all, let alone through the app store.
> 
> ...



I didn't read your response before I replied to Neuro. You're right, it's not about Apple store policies but maybe about Apple as a company. But writing this I didn't know that the latest version wasn't shipping. But I do think that Apple gets away with a lot of stuff that Microsoft doesn't nowadays. My due diligence is to stay away from companies that doesn't try to be compatible.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 27, 2012)

Jotho said:


> [Without trying to be presumptuous, I don't know your insight into software development in relation to business strategies, but this is not unusual and some companies are worse than others
> 
> I do apologize that I don't have vast experience of Canon software as I am fairly new to photography (at least in more enthusiastic terms). But tricks in IT I do have seen enough of. Maybe this one is due to laziness/incompetence within the Canon software development department, maybe not.



I'm certainly not suggesting that Apple is above shrewd, even cut-throat business practices. Samsung, anyone? But, I don't think that's the case here. Historically, Canon has lagged behind in getting compatible versions out for the Mac. As was pointed out, they also seem to get printer drivers out faster (which I'm sure makes sense in terms of customer base).


----------



## Jotho (Jul 27, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Jotho said:
> 
> 
> > [Without trying to be presumptuous, I don't know your insight into software development in relation to business strategies, but this is not unusual and some companies are worse than others
> ...



I think that's about it  , I took a quick look at the other similar thread and there was a wise person indicating that Canon would likely provide support in a larger SW release together with their printer drivers etc. I will now go back to enjoying my Friday and watch the Olympics inauguration from London.


----------



## sdk (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey there,

2.10.4 and 2.11.0 are working on mountain lion.


----------



## EvilTed (Aug 1, 2012)

2.11.4 does not work with 10.8 Mountain Lion.
When you turn the camera on it core dumps 

I cannot even get a Windows 7 laptop to recognize the camera with 2.11.4, so I'm stuck.
I bought a shorty forty to mess around with on my 5D MK3 but after upgrading the firmware to 1.1.3, the lens profile is not present and it says the lens is not recognized.

2.11.1 did not include the 40.

How am I supposed to get the lens recognized Canon?

ET


----------



## Pixall (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi guys,
I just bumped mine back to the previous version, 21.1, from 25.0. I bought a 5Diii but could not connect either it nor my 7D after upgrading the software to mountain lion and the latest eos utility.
Appears to work ok but have not tried all modes of opperation. HURRY UP CANON, bad move not checking this out before releasing and disrupting peiples work flow/ cash flow!


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 7, 2012)

I use Windows. :|


----------



## Wideopen (Aug 7, 2012)

Looks like i wont be upgrading to mountain lion till the update :/


----------



## johnhillman (Aug 21, 2012)

I can confirm that at the moment using Mountain Lion 10.8 the Canon Utilities software does not work.
I've not downloaded the latest version of Canon Utilities as it states that it only works with 10.7 so I would prefer to wait until an official 10.8 version is available.


----------



## hediz (Aug 21, 2012)

As I work in the computer software business I know that the best way to get anyone (Canon, MS, IBM, Apple etc) to fix this really quick is to report this to the support.

I enough reports comes in the will turn their attention to the issue and create a fix.


----------



## photogy (Nov 21, 2012)

I have a new rmbp with OS X 10.8.2 and the old EOS wifi did not fully work (tethered did) until i just upgraded the EOS utility to v 2.12 for OSX 10.8.2 and now tethered & wifi works fine.

i am using both 5d2 and 5d3 with wifi.

NOTE: (from Canon UK's site)

Precaution: If you are using a version earlier than Mac OS X 10.6.8, please use EOS Utility 2.10.2. - EOS Utility cannot be used with WFT on computers running Mac OS X 10.8.0 to 10.8.1. (It can be used on Mac OS X 10.8.2.)

Whilst i easily sent images to LR3 with WFY on my old mac (10.5.8) i am unable to send images now to LR4 with both wifi units. 

Anyone out there using 5d3 or 5d2 with WFT's into LR4? if so be great to know how to send images over wifi!

The EOS utility just allows them 1 by 1.

thanks!








Jotho said:


> heyandy said:
> 
> 
> > Jotho,
> ...


----------

